
Jobitems - free job board - ivan
http://www.jobitems.com
======
Sam_Odio
Cool site, it'd be nice if you had more robust geographic search capabilities.

Google maps integration would be awesome.

~~~
ivan
Hi Sam, thanks for your comment and be sure this is on the way :)

